# Say What?!!



## 2twenty2

Note that this thread is for posting weird and/or strange news.

Amazon driver was warned she'd be fired for returning with packages during a tornado
https://www.theverge.com/2021/12/17...driver-illinois-tornado-warehouse-destruction


----------



## lochlomonder

Truly, I despise the way that company is run. People are just a commodity to be worked until exhaustion, or put in harm's way, and all for the benefit of putting even more billions in that so-and-so's pocket. That's not the actual term I'm thinking of right now, but this *is* a family forum


----------



## 2twenty2

*Leaked SoCal hospital records reveal huge, automated markups for healthcare*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/per...e-automated-markups-for-healthcare/ar-AARGAXf


----------



## renegade600

2twenty2 said:


> Amazon driver was warned she'd be fired for returning with packages during a tornado
> https://www.theverge.com/2021/12/17...driver-illinois-tornado-warehouse-destruction


she should have just went to the nearest shelter when the sirens went off instead of wanting to drive through the storm back to the warehouse.


----------



## 2twenty2

Toronto driver caught speeding 30 km/h over, blames car



> *'I wasn't speeding; the car was!'*
> 
> https://driving.ca/auto-news/crashe...ium=standalone_content_recirculation_with_ads


----------



## 2twenty2

CAR ALARMING: *Your vehicle is filthier than a toilet, says study*
https://torontosun.com/life/your-vehicle-is-filthier-than-your-toilet-study


----------



## 2twenty2

*Brussels Airlines operates 3,000 empty flights to keep airport slots*
https://www.independent.co.uk/trave...irlines-empty-flights-lufthansa-b1987187.html


----------



## 2twenty2

My new ride! 🙂


----------



## 2twenty2

*'Freedom' truckers may form world's longest convoy*
https://torontosun.com/news/local-news/warmington-freedom-truckers-may-form-worlds-longest-convoy



> According to Guinness World Records, the longest truck convoy ever recorded was 7.5 km long, in Egypt in 2020.
> 
> *The Freedom Convoy* heading from British Columbia to Ottawa is said to be considerably longer.
> 
> *"It's 70 km long,"* said Benjamin Dichter, spokesman for the Freedom Convoy 2022. "I have seen footage from an airplane. It's impressive."


----------



## 2twenty2

How cold is it in Miami? *It's so cold that 'falling iguanas' are forecast*
https://www.cnn.com/2022/01/29/us/falling-iguana-warning-south-florida/index.html


----------



## 2twenty2

*FOR THE BIRDS: Sweden trains crows to clean up cigarette butts off streets*
https://torontosun.com/news/weird/f...crows-to-clean-up-cigarette-butts-off-streets


----------



## 2twenty2

*White Castle to hire 100 robots to flip burgers*
https://www.today.com/food/restaurants/white-castle-hire-100-robots-flip-burgers-rcna16770


----------



## 2twenty2

*Magpies have outwitted scientists *by helping each other remove tracking devices
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2022-02...haviour-by-removing-tracking-device/100851458


----------



## 2twenty2

*Superbug-Infected Chicken Is Being Sold All Over the US*

https://www.vice.com/en/article/5dg49z/antibiotic-resistant-salmonella-campylobacter-chicken


----------



## renegade600

2twenty2 said:


> *Superbug-Infected Chicken Is Being Sold All Over the US*
> 
> https://www.vice.com/en/article/5dg49z/antibiotic-resistant-salmonella-campylobacter-chicken


For some reason the cartoon _Super Chicken_ came to mind.


----------



## PeterOz

renegade600 said:


> For some reason the cartoon _Super Chicken_ came to mind


The cartoons back then were great 
not like the drivel today


----------



## 2twenty2

*Canuck the crow is pecking everyone off - except this mail carrier*

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...eryone-off-except-this-mail-carrier-1.4622137


----------



## 2twenty2

*Mushrooms Communicate With Each Other Using Up To 50 'Words', Scientist Claims*

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2022/apr/06/fungi-electrical-impulses-human-language-study
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsos.211926


----------



## lochlomonder

2twenty2 said:


> *Mushrooms Communicate With Each Other Using Up To 50 'Words', Scientist Claims*
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2022/apr/06/fungi-electrical-impulses-human-language-study
> https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsos.211926


As soon as I read this, I wondered if the scientists had munched on a few before beginning their experiments.


----------



## renegade600

would you pay 151 bucks for a burger at a ballpark?

The Atlanta Braves are the defending World Series champions and on Opening Day of the 2022 season at Truist Park are unveiling a burger worth $151 to celebrate.

https://www.yahoo.com/now/braves-sell-151-burger-truist-144632496.html


----------



## 2twenty2

*Faster, cleaner cuts when surgeons work to AC/DC, study finds*

https://torontosun.com/news/world/s...-dc-make-faster-cleaner-incisions-study-finds


----------



## renegade600

2twenty2 said:


> *Faster, cleaner cuts when surgeons work to AC/DC, study finds*
> 
> https://torontosun.com/news/world/s...-dc-make-faster-cleaner-incisions-study-finds


hate to see what surgery would be like when listening to Barry Manilow


----------



## 2twenty2

*SMELL HELL: Woman falls into park outhouse trying to retrieve phone*

https://torontosun.com/news/weird/smell-hell-woman-falls-into-park-outhouse-trying-to-retrieve-phone

*Warning:* If you don't have a strong stomach do not read the article 🤮


----------



## RT

PeterOz said:


> The cartoons back then were great
> not like the drivel today


Agreed!
Cartoons should be the Saturday morning lessons for our children, to have fun, and it used to go with Bugs Bunny, Elmer Fudd, Tom & Jerry, Sylvester, Daffy Duck, etc...
or something like this...


----------



## 2twenty2

*Can 3D-printing homes make them affordable?*

https://www.housingwire.com/articles/can-3-d-printed-homes-help-solve-the-housing-crisis/


----------



## Shellae

RT said:


> Agreed!
> Cartoons should be the Saturday morning lessons for our children, to have fun, and it used to go with Bugs Bunny, Elmer Fudd, Tom & Jerry, Sylvester, Daffy Duck, etc...
> or something like this...


That was a blast from the past!


----------



## Izme

RT said:


> Agreed!
> Cartoons should be the Saturday morning lessons for our children, to have fun, and it used to go with Bugs Bunny, Elmer Fudd, Tom & Jerry, Sylvester, Daffy Duck, etc...
> or something like this...


Us kids would sit around the old CRT TV on the floor wrapped in blankets watching loonie tunes..waiting for Mom to make us breakfast. fond memories


----------



## 2twenty2

*Protester Tries To Glue Herself To Court During Clippers-Timberwolves Game*

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/gluegirl-nba-timberwolves-clippers_n_6256aa81e4b052d2bd5c5904


----------



## Couriant

Owner of Jeep goes for an oil change; being sued for death of mechanic

Highlights:

Owner goes for oil change
Mechanic died in the accident
Teenage worker does not know how to drive manual, and *does not have a license.*


----------



## 2twenty2

*Indiana candidate accused of killing wife wins GOP primary from jail*

https://torontosun.com/news/world/i...ed-of-killing-wife-wins-gop-primary-from-jail


----------



## renegade600

Toilet explodes after powerful lightning bolt zaps through ceiling

https://news.yahoo.com/toilet-explodes-powerful-lightning-bolt-212843180.html


----------



## PeterOz

That's why they are called a thunderbox


----------



## 2twenty2

Free game online

Bash The Computer > http://www.freewebarcade.com/game/bash-the-computer/


----------



## renegade600

someone shot a water tower in arkansas. You got to see the picture because it should put a smile on your face in spite of the vandalism.

https://www.kait8.com/2022/05/17/arkansas-water-tower-featuring-johnny-cash-vandalized/


----------



## 2twenty2

*Johnny Cash silhouette on water tower appears to be urinating after springing leak*
https://www.fox13news.com/news/john...-thanks-to-bullet-hole-in-very-sensitive-area


----------



## renegade600

According to California courts, Bumblebees are fish.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/california-court-bumblebee-fish-environmental-law


----------



## 2twenty2

*Woman gets 3D printed ear transplant made of her own cells*

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/woman-gets-3d-printed-ear-transplant-made-of-her-own-cells/


----------



## RT

renegade600 said:


> According to California courts, Bumblebees are fish.


Yes and there are flying fish, but bumblebees are aerodynamically unable to fly...
until you get stung by either a fin or a flying stinger


----------



## renegade600

Giant Concrete-Eating Snails Trigger Florida Quarantine.

https://www.cnet.com/science/biology/giant-concrete-eating-snails-trigger-florida-quarantine/.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Police catch thief hiding inside of a large stuffed teddy bear*

Police pulled Dobson out after doing 'a double-take' upon seeing the slumped over bear, the Manchester Magistrates Court heard last week

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...ide-of-a-large-stuffed-teddy-bear/ar-AA10Crf3


----------



## 2twenty2

Roost Ring

*So many birds are in the sky at Ontario's Long Point right now, they're showing up on radar*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/london/roost-ring-long-point-birds-1.6558586


----------



## 2twenty2

*Vehicle driven with only 3 wheels left 80 km of road damage*

https://driving.ca/auto-news/crashes/vehicle-driven-with-only-3-wheels-left-80-km-of-road-damage

and

*Ontario dump truck seized for stunt driving
"Even commercial vehicles can be seized"*

https://driving.ca/auto-news/crashes/ontario-dump-truck-seized-for-stunt-driving


----------



## 2twenty2

*Union, along with a donkey, raises a stink at Niagara Region headquarters*

https://www.stcatharinesstandard.ca...-raises-a-stink-at-regional-headquarters.html


----------



## Cookiegal

Security didn't notice the donkey entering? Wow! What a security team.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Security didn't notice the donkey entering? Wow! What a security team.


Maybe they were in on it.


----------



## 2twenty2

*You have a doppelganger and probably share DNA with them, new study suggests*

https://www.cnn.com/2022/08/25/health/doppelganger-dna-study-wellness/index.html


----------



## Gr3iz

Got a cold tush? No problem. For only $18/month, your Beamer will warm it up for you!
https://www.theverge.com/2022/7/12/...=CRMWIR092120&utm_term=WIR_PaywallSubs_Active

Seriously? Rent a car seat heater? Something that is already built into the vehicle? What'll they think of next?


----------



## 2twenty2

Investigation underway into *possible poisoning* at Markham restaurant, police say

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/suspected-poisoning-markham-restaurant-1.6566001


----------



## 2twenty2

You gotta be kidding! *Alabama deputy finds miniature GOATS munching on his paperwork* after breaking into his squad car

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...bama-deputys-squad-car-munches-paperwork.html


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Got a cold tush? No problem. For only $18/month, your Beamer will warm it up for you!
> https://www.theverge.com/2022/7/12/...=CRMWIR092120&utm_term=WIR_PaywallSubs_Active
> 
> Seriously? Rent a car seat heater? Something that is already built into the vehicle? What'll they think of next?


Seems like since the pandemic companies/businesses have been finding ways to gouge the public 😠


----------



## renegade600

2twenty2 said:


> Seems like since the pandemic companies/businesses have been finding ways to gouge the public 😠


I am waiting for them to charge a subscription fee for the key, the defroster, the windshield wiper and more.


----------



## renegade600

_...in six states-Arkansas, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Mississippi, North Carolina, and Wisconsin-at least as of now, there would be taxes on the student loan debt forgiveness," _

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/states-could-tax-student-loan-011637813.html

Now things will get interesting


----------



## 2twenty2

With students heading back to class you just know *it's mac 'n cheese season*



> This little blue and yellow box has deep Canadian roots, an invention of Ontario native James Lewis Kraft, back in 1916. Research shows Canadians consume 55% more than their American counterparts, and everyone has their own riff with a box as the key ingredient in many a recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the students return to class, they know it's mac and cheese season
> 
> 
> Photo by ozgurcoskun /Getty Images Reviews and Recommendations There is no bias and products are selected independently. Postmedia may earn affili
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theworldnews.net


 with a couple of recipes in the article.


----------



## renegade600

how stupid can a person get...

A man was arrested for stealing TV’s from the Chapman Highway Walmart, then selling them in the parking lot of the store, a report states.









Man arrested for stealing TV’s from Walmart, selling them in parking lot


A man was arrested for stealing TV’s from the Chapman Highway Walmart, then selling them in the parking lot of the store, a report states.




www.actionnews5.com


----------



## renegade600

2twenty2 said:


> With students heading back to class you just know *it's mac 'n cheese season*
> 
> with a couple of recipes in the article.


the pizza one looks interesting


----------



## 2twenty2

*Nursing home* in Taiwan apologizes *after hiring a stripper for residents*





__





Nursing home in Taiwan apologizes after hiring a stripper for residents






www.msn.com


----------



## 2twenty2

*Doctors remove 50 AA and AAA batteries from woman's gut and stomach*



https://www.livescience.com/ingestion-of-fifty-five-batteries-case


----------



## Cookiegal

Maybe she thought it would give her more energy!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Maybe she thought it would give her more energy!


----------



## 2twenty2

*The Man Who Ate An Airplane! *









The Truth About The Man Who Ate An Airplane - Grunge


An adorable trick for persuading stubborn babies to eat food is to pretend their spoonful of Gerber slop is an airplane landing in their mouths. Presumably, a young Michel Lotito was so consumed by the joy of eating planes that he never grew out of it.




www.grunge.com


----------



## 2twenty2

*Hurricane Ian video of ‘street shark’ swimming up street in floodwater*









Florida 'street shark' video defies belief after spotted in flooded Fort Myers yard


Some Twitter users dubbed the hapless fish the "street shark."




abc7chicago.com






https://news.yahoo.com/hurricane-ian-video-street-shark-052104417.html


----------



## 2twenty2

*125 die as tear gas triggers crush at Indonesia soccer match*









125 die as tear gas triggers crush at Indonesia soccer match


MALANG, Indonesia (AP) — Police firing tear gas after an Indonesian soccer match in an attempt to stop violence triggered a disastrous crush of fans making a panicked, chaotic run for the exits, leaving at least 125 people dead, most of them trampled upon or suffocated.




apnews.com


----------



## 2twenty2

*Man takes pet camel for fast food in Vegas*









Nevada man takes his pet CAMEL Las Vegas In-N-Out restaurant


A Nevada man and his pet camel named Fergie patiently waited in line at the drive thru at the In-N-Out restaurant in Las Vegas to order a box of extra large French fries.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## 2twenty2

*An Illinois man accidentally inhaled a drill bit during a dental procedure – and it ended up in his lung*









An Illinois man accidentally inhaled a drill bit during a dental procedure -- and it ended up in his lung | CNN


One Illinois man has even more reason to be scared of going to the dentist.




www.cnn.com


----------



## 2twenty2

* The biggest farm in the world* (in terms of acreage) is the Mudanjiang City Mega Farm in Heilongjiang , China. This astounding farm manages *22,500,000 acres*.









Biggest Farms In The World


A dairy farm underway in China will cover roughly the same land area as the nation of Portugal.




www.worldatlas.com


----------



## 2twenty2

*Woman charged with sending bee swarm on deputies at eviction*









Woman charged with sending bee swarm on deputies at eviction


A Massachusetts woman is facing multiple assault and battery charges, accused of releasing a swarm of bees on sheriff’s deputies as they tried to serve an eviction notice




abcnews.go.com


----------



## renegade600

'It was hysterical': A Texas grandmother dying of cancer had her family hand out handmade ouija boards at her funeral to 'keep in touch'



https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/hysterical-texas-grandmother-dying-cancer-175314430.html


----------



## 2twenty2

*RCMP investigating Chinese 'police' stations in Canada *



https://www.cbc.ca/news/rcmp-investigating-chinese-police-stations-canada-1.6627166


----------



## 2twenty2

*What bird flies 13,000 km / 8,077.8 miles without stopping?*

_Bird made transpacific trek from Alaska to Tasmania in just 11 days_





__





Loading…






www.cbc.ca


----------



## renegade600

only in arkansas:
‘Vote for the dead man’: Bizarre situation in southwest Ark. town leaves questions about who will become mayor





__





‘Vote for the dead man’: Bizarre situation in southwest Ark. town leaves questions about who will become mayor






www.msn.com


----------



## 2twenty2

*B.C. diver shakes a leg with giant Pacific octopus, in ‘mind-blowing’ encounter*


----------



## 2twenty2

*Not only does swearing feel good — it's also good for you: study*



https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/study-suggests-swearing-feels-good-1.6644882


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm sorry, but in what universe is this OK?


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I'm sorry, but in what universe is this OK?
> View attachment 301392


The LBGTQ community


----------



## Gr3iz

They can have it! ;-)

I like a real tree, personally.


----------



## 2twenty2

*Rare Indigenous eyewitness account of Battle of the Little Bighorn found in Ontario*



https://www.cbc.ca/radio/unreserved/battle-little-bighorn-letter-brampton-1.6404159


----------



## 2twenty2

Maybe its time for me to pack it in.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> Maybe its time for me to pack it in.


Say what? What's up?


----------



## 2twenty2

*The Perfect Face*








Ontario photographer captures massive wave that looks like 'the perfect face'


Of the roughly 10,000 photographs Ingersoll, Ont., resident Cody Evans took of Lake Erie last Saturday during the lake-effect storm, one looked like something conjured up by Poseidon.




www.cp24.com


----------



## Cookiegal

I actually thought that one looked like the face of a cute Poodle dog.


----------



## 2twenty2

*This bird had been considered 'lost' for 140 years. Here's how scientists found it again*



https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/lost-pheasant-pigeon-found-1.6664893


----------



## 2twenty2

*Edmonton man could see private data of other Brinks customers through his home security system — for months*



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/brinks-online-portal-information-leak-1.6660440


----------



## 2twenty2

*CP Holiday Train is coming to Toronto this week*
















CP Holiday Train is coming to Toronto this week


After two years of virtual concerts, the Canadian Pacific (CP) Holiday Train is back and it will be rolling through Toronto this week.




toronto.ctvnews.ca









Canada


As food banks continue to count the money raised and weigh the food donated at each stop this year, CP's Holiday Train has raised more than C$13 million and four million pounds of food since the Holiday Train inception in 1999.




www.cpr.ca


----------



## renegade600

university planted under the desk sensors to monitor groin heat in secret









‘NO’: Grad Students Analyze, Hack, and Remove Under-Desk Surveillance Devices Designed to Track Them


In October, the university quietly introduced heat sensors under desk without notifying students or seeking their consent. Students removed the devices, hacked them, and were able to force the university to stop its surveillance.




www.vice.com


----------



## 2twenty2

*A Florida woman is suing Kraft for US$5M, saying Velveeta microwave mac and cheese takes longer to make than advertised*









A Florida woman is suing Kraft for US$5M, saying Velveeta microwave mac and cheese takes longer to make than advertised


The label on a cup of Velveeta's microwaveable mac and cheese says the meal only takes three and a half minutes to prepare. But a Florida woman says this is false -- and she's suing the manufacturer for US$5 million.




www.cp24.com


----------



## 2twenty2

Raven joins road trip down Dempster Highway — for 45 minutes


----------

